# 2017 Cruze hatch back LT



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Just bought myself a Chevy cruze for the first time. I already own a 2014 mustang 5.0 fully modded from suspension to engine. I got my little Ford ranger totaled in a roll over by a unlicensed driver so had to go out and buy a commuter as I don't want to put miles on the Mustang (6500 miles)

Picked up a few fun things for the cruze


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations. They are a blast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats, nice color!


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Rims, tint and black bow ties done


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow!!!! You can hear the turbo now


----------

